# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Lumbaal-punctie

## Barts

Mijn vrouw heeft eer-gisteren een LP gehad.
Sindsdien heeft ze verschrikkelijke pijnen tussen haar schouderbladen (in de rug, niet in de spieren). Ze is al even teruggeweest naar het ziekenhuis, maar die bestempelde dit als normaal. Echter, de pijn-aanvallen nemen niet af en ten einde raad zit ik nu achter mijn computer dit te schrijven. Ze valt bijna flauw van de pijn. Dat is toch niet normaal? Kan iemand mij vertellen of hij/zij bekend is met dergelijke complicaties?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Barts,

Jammer dat er nog iemand gereageerd heeft  :Frown: 
Hopelijk is de situatie van u vrouw inmiddels verbeterd!
Ik kon helaas geen verdere informatie vinden, dus ik hoop dat de situatie verbeterd is en dat anders de huisarts of andere specialist u antwoord kan geven!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!!!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

